# [OT] Quotidiano dedica pagina agli antiwindows

## Benve

Permettetemi l'ultimo ot della giornata (di solito non ne faccio molti)

Un quotidiano di cui ometto il nome oggi dedica una pagina speciale alle alternative a win.

Bello si, un solo problema. Sembra che un po di dettagli il giornalista se li sia inventati.

Quì riporto qualche imprecisione:

1. "Poi , nel 91, arrivò Linus Torvalds, e inventò Linux. Con i piedi ben affondati in Bsd, ma sopra la testa sotto il cielo stellato."

Bello ma. Che vuol dire? Uno pensa che Linux sia una versione di Bsd.

2. "Ad aumentare ulteriormente la penetrazione contribuirà Lindows OS, una versione di Linux per i computer portatili"

3. "A dicembre è stata rilasciata la versione 2.6 del kernel, il nocciolo del sistema. Tra le sue nuove capacità c'è quella di lavorare su macchine multiprocessore e di avere uno "scudo" contro i malfunzionamenti dell'hardware.Non tutta la comunità ha però aderito entusiasta".

Poi si dice che red hat aspetterà fino al 2005

4. "Linux è un sistema in continua evoluzione e probabilmente in futuro diventerà Hurd."

Davvero?  :Surprised: 

Comunque a prescindere l'articolo è fatto bene e la filosofia di fondo si capisce. E' bello sentire parlare di linux in un giornale. Il prossimo traguardo sono i TG.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

forse avrebbe dovuto guardasi Revolution OS avrebbe sicuramente giovato all'articolo... l'ho fatto vedere a mio padre che di computer nn è nemmeno niubbo ed è rimasto ben impressionato  :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

Mah... Se devono inventarsi le cose non so se sia bene che ne parlino... Strano che non abbia detto anche che sono tutti hacker quelli che usano linux, solitamente e' la castroneria che va x la maggiore   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> 1. "Poi , nel 91, arrivò Linus Torvalds, e inventò Linux. Con i piedi ben affondati in Bsd, ma sopra la testa sotto il cielo stellato."
> 
> Bello ma. Che vuol dire? Uno pensa che Linux sia una versione di Bsd.
> 
> 2. "Ad aumentare ulteriormente la penetrazione contribuirà Lindows OS, una versione di Linux per i computer portatili"
> ...

 

sine verbis   :Shocked: 

----------

## silian87

ahaahahhahahahahah rotfl rotfl   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ma quante boiate ha sparato!!!!!! ahahahah!!!!

----------

## matteo*

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. "Linux è un sistema in continua evoluzione e probabilmente in futuro diventerà Hurd."
> 
> Davvero? 
> ...

 

 :Razz: 

visto benve ?, hurd esiste...

----------

## Benve

 *matteo* wrote:*   

> 
> 
> visto benve ?, hurd esiste...

 

Infatti ne avevo il sospetto. Era Fabbri che sosteneva il contrario  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. "A dicembre è stata rilasciata la versione 2.6 del kernel, il nocciolo del sistema. Tra le sue nuove capacità c'è quella di lavorare su macchine multiprocessore e di avere uno "scudo" contro i malfunzionamenti dell'hardware.Non tutta la comunità ha però aderito entusiasta".
> 
> Poi si dice che red hat aspetterà fino al 2005
> ...

 

Scott, alzi gli scudi. Signor Sulu, armi i siluri fotonici   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pinguinoferoce

nn ha detto delle cretinate:

il 2.6.0 ha migliorato il supporto hardware

lindows lo mettono di default su alcuni picci (nn in ita)

linux, ha qualkosa a che fare con bsd , sono 2 unixlike

Forse un giorno hurd sostituira linux

X la xsona media va + che bene ...................-------------------------

dicci che quotidiano è .....

l' altro giorno sulla stampa: Oracle e linux ......

Scritto abbastanza bene .

Poche info tecniche (paura di sbagli?)

info generiche (oracle punta su linux)

qualkuna sbagliata (windows prevarrà sempre sul mercato desktop ((sul tuo desktop nn sul mio)))

Sapete che si dovrebbe fare?

Ciampi o Silvio dovrebbero fare un comunicato che spieghi cos' è linux...

Se no ogni volta che parlano di gnu/linux (Stallman si incazza se no)

i giornalisti scrivono delle castronerie x descriverlo ................................

----------

## akiross

Io piu' di una volta, mi sono visto portare il mitico Metro (giornale distribuito gratuitamente a Milano), da mio padre, poiche' su questo giornale si e' parlato piu' di una volta di linux, in occasione dello SMAU 2003, dove IBM ha fatto parecchia pubblicita', e per fare qualche discorso legato ai cellulari.

Linux e' sempre piu' pubblicizzato (a proposito, ho le pubblicita' in Tedesco, Inglese e Italiano dell'IBM e la sua campagna Pro Linux, chi le vuole mi contatti  :Smile: . Dobbiamo dare una mano anche noi! Perche' non scriviamo a Chicco Mentana, chiedendogli che per una volta, anziche' parlare delle solite minchi@te di cronaca rosa, non tratti questo fatidico argomento? Linux secondo me si merita uno spazio, anche solo per la sua filosofia di liberta'.

Oppure chiediamo a striscia  :Smile:  Loro saranno abbastanza buoni per regalare alla comunita' Open Source una frase di divulgazione.

Anche se tutto questo mi sembra squallido, vende parecchio  :Smile: 

Ciauz

----------

## flocchini

Beh beh...Se il prossimo portatile che acquisto ha su windows XP e si rifiutano di risarcirmi io una mail al gabibbo la mando  :Wink: 

Pero' tremo all'idea di vedere la divulgazione di linux in mano ai mass media...Bisognerebbe architettare bene la cosa, l'ignoranza regna sovrana (vedete altro post qua intorno) e si rischia di aggiungere caos al caos.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> nn ha detto delle cretinate:

 

3 opzioni, allora:

1) Ha detto, cosa faccimo per articolo!?!?!? Ma si linux!! E si e' letto il libro "Linux in 20 minuti", solo che lui se lo e' letto in 2 minuti   :Laughing:  .

2) Si' e' inventato tutto, poi ha letto lo stesso libero alla stessa velocita' e si e' detto: sono un indovino.

3) Ha bevuto prima di leggere.

----------

## silian87

In effetti a vedere il significato che da la gente alla parola hacker, si direbbe che nel futuro si rischia che qualcuno pensi che linux e' il sistema operativo di uno degli amici di charly brown.

In realta' qualcuno lo pensa gia'   :Laughing:  .

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. "Poi , nel 91, arrivò Linus Torvalds, e inventò Linux. Con i piedi ben affondati in Bsd, ma sopra la testa sotto il cielo stellato."
> 
> 2. "Ad aumentare ulteriormente la penetrazione contribuirà Lindows OS, una versione di Linux per i computer portatili"
> ...

 

mmm

1) Non ho capito la frase...soprattutto Con i piedi ben affondati in Bsd, ma sopra la testa sotto il cielo stellato ... vuol dire che linus ha visto che doveva essere linux in sogno?   :Shocked: 

2) mmm dare a priori lindows per computer portatili mi sembra un zinzino esagerato, anche perché, credo che gli sviluppatori lo abbiano anche provato sui pc normali (appena un filino di ironia)

3) LOL...e già, forse si è visto la maratona di star treck che hanno fatto la notte di capodanno   :Laughing:  e poi... non lavorava già su sistemi NUMA? LOL al max hanno ampliato il supporto ^^

4) mmm tenendo conto che sono alla versione 0.2 e lo sono da un pezzo, mi sa che sarà in un LONTANISSIMO FUTURO, anche se mi fa gola la possibilità di sfruttare le potenzialità del mach e quindi lanciare + istanze del kernel in contemporanea (soprattutto se ci sono + processori, perché se è fatto bene, dovrebe allocare ogni istanza su un processore diverso per farlo andare in real time)

^^

----------

